# Volume study and brachytherapy for prostate cancer



## steph2355 (May 27, 2009)

How would you code volume study and brachytheraphy for prostate cancer?


----------



## FractalMind (Dec 8, 2009)

code 76873 is described as_:"Diagnostic ultrasound is an imaging technique bouncing sound waves far above the level of human perception through interior body structures. The sound waves pass through different densities of tissue and reflect back to a receiving unit at varying speeds. The unit converts the waves to electrical pulses that are immediately displayed in picture form on screen. Report 76872 for transrectal ultrasound or echography for either sex; Report 76873 for a prostate volume evaluation for planning brachytherapy treatment, which involves planting tiny radioactive elements into a treatment area."_


----------

